# LGB Hanging Advertising Light Fixture Value



## gaspower (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,

I have had this LGB hanging light fixture for about twenty years. I was just curious if someone in this forum would be able me to establish a value to the fixture. I have never seen one in the forums before and was just curious for my own knowledge. Also, sorry, I was not sure which forum to ask this question.


Thanks JR


Fixture Link:
http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g402/rcfulfillmentcenter/photo.jpg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Anything is only worth what someone else is willing to pay, but having been in a business where signs like that were sold, I would say $100-$300. I know some types of Budweiser lighted signs sold upwards of $1000+ depending on the model. Regal


----------

